# B13 Projector Headlights??



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

Has anybody ever seen projector headlights other than the tsuru for the b13. i am going to see if my neighboor can make me some if no one can find them.
mav


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ive neve rseen them, but im sure they can be made out of your stock headlights...i would have another pair just in case though


----------

